# Our 2 year old male cat Tiger stalks and attacks our kitten.



## StevenA86 (Mar 26, 2008)

Our Tabby cat Tiger, who is 2 years old and unfixed was our only cat for about two months in our apartment (we adopted him from my fiances parents, who let him roam around outside alot.) He did fine by himself, he's never been too much of a problem, he never really wanted to be back outside when we brought him inside to stay. We had a small problem with him clawing things, like our carpet, so we just trimmed his front claws and that's taken care of most of the problem.

But about one week ago, we adopted a 9-week old female kitten named Little Miss. We brought her home, put her in our bedroom, and kept the door closed. Tiger hadn't really caught on right away that another cat was in the home. He was never let into our bedroom much as it was (my fiance doesn't like his cat hair to get all over the bed sheets since he sheds alot, especially since Winter is almost over). After a couple of days, we let Tiger and Little Miss meet each other. Tiger at the time seemed pretty unhappy about the new kitten. He didn't want anything to do with her. He never hissed, spat or growled at her. But he's also not been nice to her.

We're going on a week now, and the two still aren't getting along. Also, at night when I go to sleep, Tiger paws at the door and tries to rip the carpet up where the door is closed, meows very loudly, and walks around the entire apartment doing it. It is very aggravating and it's getting on my last nerve. What do I do about this meowing? Is there any way I can stop him from doing this.

Also, when we let Little Miss out of the bedroom to see the rest of the apartment, Tiger will instantly start stalking her, no matter what is going on. All his attention goes to her and we can't pull his focus off her at all. He will watch her from anywhere from 5 seconds to 15 minutes before he runs up to her, forces himself on top of her (she is on her back trying to push him away it seems), and it looks like he's biting at her underside. He lays down on her almost as if he is trying to smother her and doesn't budge when she starts meowing and trying to escape. This will go on until we put her back in the room and close the door and physically move Tiger away from the door and keep him away from it. What is going on with him and this behavior? I am completely lost as to what to do, because the two cats I had before were brother and sister from the same liter, and were spayed and neutered.

Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading such a long post.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think Tiger needs to be neutered immediately.
I think his 'smothering' of the kitten is a dominance thing. It doesn't sound like he is actually hurting her, just controlling her and showing his power over her. Even with neutering, it will take a while for his hormone levels to drop and he may continue this behavior for some time. As the younger kitten gets older, she may learn to avoid him or to wrestle and play with him.

As to the crying and clawing of the carpet to get to the kitten. 
1. You've got a female kitten.
2. You've got an adult, intact, male cat.
It isn't too hard for me to see what the male is thinking... :wink: Be happy he isn't spraying to mark his territory! Make a neuter appointment asap.


----------



## StevenA86 (Mar 26, 2008)

Alright, thanks for your help. I was thinking that was the problem, but wasn't sure because I've never first-hand delt with this situation. I've got an appointment for this Friday to have the little guy snipped


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Very good, let us know how it goes...and we'd love to see pics of Tiger and the Little Miss.


----------



## StevenA86 (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is Tiger sleeping after a hard day of sitting in the window, chattering at birds...










And here is a picture of Little Miss (Her full name which we call her sometimes is Little Miss Moo Moo, because my fiance insists she looks like a cow in the face).


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

They are so gorgeous!!
Let us know how Tiger does, My orange Tabby's name is also Tiger!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You have a very cute pair of tuxedo kitties.
Little Miss is very cute, even the Moo Moo part! I grew up around b/w Holstein Dairy Cattle and miss them. I have a blue tuxedo kitty (dilute b/w) named Silver, but I call her Mousie-Moo. Your Moo is beautiful, I like her two moustaches and pink nose.


----------



## StevenA86 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, they are our children for a few years until my fiance and I are ready to have kids.

So far, we have kept Little Miss in our bedroom, with food, water, a liter box and about 500 toys (e.g, our entire bedroom and any and everything she can climb on) and we've kept Tiger out in the rest of the apartment. He's not meowing as much today, which has been good. I've been sure to pay lots of attention to him, pet him whenever he's near me, and have him lay in my lap so that he doesn't feel left out. Also spent a couple of hours in the room with Little Miss making sure she is okay and playing with her. I've gotten her smell on my hands and walked out to Tiger, let him smell it and have had no reaction to it, so I'm hoping thats a good sign.

Thanks for all the compliments on our loved ones. =-)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

StevenA86 said:


> Here is Tiger sleeping after a hard day of sitting in the window, chattering at birds...


Tiger is one contented cat...just look at that smile on his face. :heart 



StevenA86 said:


> And here is a picture of Little Miss (Her full name which we call her sometimes is Little Miss Moo Moo, because my fiance insists she looks like a cow in the face).


If Little Miss Moo Moo turns up missing, it wasn't me. No one saw me get on the bus with a cute kittie in my jacket. No one...uhn-uhn. Can't prove it was me. :cool


----------



## StevenA86 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I've solved a small portion of Tigers problem. As for the meowing, it wasn't really meowing as it was more him crying. It was very low-tone and he would do it endlessly. After hours of looking around on the internet, I came to two conclusions. He feels he's not getting enough attention from us. And he's bored.

I solved the first fairly easy. Everytime I sat on the sofa to watch TV or read, I called him to and talked him into jumping up with me, where I would stroke him and compliment him alot. The latter was a bit more problematic. We have a rather small apartment and since Little Miss is in our bedroom, he doesn't have the entire place to roam around. I kept reading about how you have to bring the wild inside to the cat for entertainment. Well, I thought I'd done that with a little stuffed Mouse that he used to play with constantly, so much so, that it's stuffing is coming out of it now, the poor thing. But alas, he's grown rather bored of those little toys. I didn't want him to be playing with my hands because a hand full of scratches from my cat isn't something I want. After hours of trying to entertain and impress this cat, I was out of ideas. Finally, though, he gave me a clue as to what he wanted, when he started to play with my headphones cord as I was trying to plug it in. Then it dawned on me, the cheapest form of entertainment for a cat. A SHOE STRING! So I went into the closet, pulled the shoe string off an old shoe and came out to him. At first, he wasn't too interested, mainly because Little Miss was standing behind me going to the bathroom in the liter box out of the bedroom (She's refusing to use the one in the bedroom, I think because it's got a different kind of liter in it and she prefers the one Tiger uses for the kind of liter it has). But after she had done her business, I put her back in the room, and that's when the fun started. I'd never seen Tiger so excited about playing. He was jumping around, rolling, pawing, and biting at the string. He was running away from it, hiding, low to the ground, and then running full-force at it and pouncing on it. It made me feel warm in my heart to know that he's happy now, and whenever he's bored, all I have to do is pull out the string and play with him for a little bit.


And then he snuck up on the counter and tried to eat my Mac'n'Cheese with hotdogs in it. That little ninja cat! :mrgreen:


----------



## StevenA86 (Mar 26, 2008)

my3kitties said:


> If Little Miss Moo Moo turns up missing, it wasn't me. No one saw me get on the bus with a cute kittie in my jacket. No one...uhn-uhn. Can't prove it was me. :cool


Good luck trying to get her without her making a ruckus!  She's got a set of pipes on her unlike any other kitten I've heard. When I walk in the room, it's like a wall of meow's hit me at once. Plus, she wiggles, and can't sit still.


----------

